# Volker Pispers



## technofreak (15 September 2003)

Gestern abend war im 3Sat sein neues Live-Programm "bis neulich" .

Für mich der bissigste und beste Kaberettist, der zu Zeit auf der Bühne steht. Einziges Problem 
oft genug bleibt einem das Lachen im Hals stecken, weil es so wahr ist, was er da in atemberaubendem
 Tempo vom Stapel läßt :

3Sat: Bis neulich
WDR   Bis neulich
Zitate von Volker Pispers


> Vergessen Sie die Frauenquote, bitte! Allein schon, weil Rita Süssmuth dafür ist.
> Es muß eine Falle sein. Wie viele Schwätzers, Süssmuths, Noltes, Merkels, Rönschs wollen Sie
> denn noch? Nehmen Sie doch die blöden Männer endlich beim Wort. Kämpfen Sie für
> eine echte Kompetenzquote. Jobs nur noch nach Fähigkeit und Kompetenz vergeben. Dann
> kommen Frauen dran, die wirklich Ahnung haben.


Damit müssen sie rechnen


> “Moslems sind Menschen, die die Religion ernst nehmen. Undenkbar für Katholiken!”
> ....
> “Das Tolle an der Merkel ist: Die STELLT sich gar nicht blöd!”
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2003)

Ich hab den auch schon mal gesehen.
Pispers und Priol sind IMHO aktuell die besten Kabarettisten.


----------



## technofreak (15 September 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den auch schon mal gesehen.
> Pispers und Priol sind IMHO aktuell die besten Kabarettisten.



Urban Priol hab ich noch nicht gesehen , im Fernsehen jedenfalls noch nicht sehr oft, sonst wär er mir bestimmt aufgefallen

http://www.3sat.de/kleinkunst/karussell/36618/?nr=1&von=?aus=1


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2003)

Ich hab Urban Priol schon viermal im TV gesehen. Live hab ich ihn hier leider verpasst.
Ich hab da sogar dreimal das gleiche Programm an verschiedenen Tagen gesehen. Da ist maximal ein Drittel gleich. Der Rest wird aus der Tages- und Lokalpresse improvisiert. Bewunderswert!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2004)

Urban  Priol war am Freitag (9.1) abends 22:30 im B3 (Jahresrückblick 2003) , 
das anschließende Gespräch "Unter 4 Augen" war für mich fast noch 
unterhaltsamer  als sein Bühnenauftritt  :thumb:


----------



## Heiko (12 Januar 2004)

Hatte was, oder?
Leider hab ichs nicht gesehen...


----------



## Chemiker (22 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Urban Priol schon viermal im TV gesehen. Live hab ich ihn hier leider verpasst.



@ Heiko und an alle Urban-Fans

Dem kann Abhilfe geleistet werden. Schau hier:

http://www.kulturagenten.de/Urban_Priol/Tourneeplan/tourneeplan.html

Ich denke, da wird sich was in der jeweiligen Nähe finden.
Beim Programm von Urban muß ich Dir recht geben. Kein Auftritt gleicht dem anderen.
In Aschaffenburg (ca. 50 km von meinem Wohnort) hat Urben sein eigenes Domizil, den "Hofgarten".
Vor Jahren  hat er aus dem alten Kino ein schmuckes Kabarett geschaffen. 
Unter:

 www.hofgarten-kabarett.de 

findet man (und frau) das aktuelle Programm.
Wer dort einkehren möchte, muß sich früh um Karten bemühen.
Viel Spaß beim Termine finden.

Gruß,
Chemiker


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2004)

Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, da wird sich was in der jeweiligen Nähe finden.


Ich hab mir schon einen ausgeguckt, aber der Vorverkauf hat noch nicht begonnen.


----------

